# How do I bridge the ep2500/4000 using speakon



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I am confused, what does the writing on the back mean?

I have dual pole male to male speakon cables but there only seems to be one way they go in and lock into place. 

Am I missing something? Is all you have to do is just use channel one and change the switches to bridged and its done?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> I am confused, what does the writing on the back mean?
> 
> I have dual pole male to male speakon cables but there only seems to be one way they go in and lock into place.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is all you have to do is just use channel one and change the switches to bridged and its done?


Bridged is set by the switches. Just hook them up to the single channel and you are golden.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Set switches 6 and 7 "ON" for "BRIDGE MODE ON" and connect the speaker to the "OUTPUT 1" Speakon socket or the middle two speaker binding posts.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I understand the speaker wire bridging but for speakon there is nothing else that's missing?

It says odd stuff about +1/+2 but the speakon only goes in one way and does not seem to have any other options


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You need a two pole line connector that will mate with the four pole socket "OUTPUT 1" socket connecting to +1/+2. You will have to take apart a standard +1/-1 two pole connector and rewire it +1/+2.

Bridged









Stereo


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

More money wasted on speakon cables.... Looks like I will just cut it open and use it on the speaker level connection. Thanks.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you jackfish!

After seeing how easy it was i can't believe people told me speakon connectors were hard to put on (and people who had done harder things). Saved the cables but made me realize I should have just made mu own with higher quality parts.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jackfish said:


> You need a two pole line connector that will mate with the four pole socket "OUTPUT 1" socket connecting to +1/+2. You will have to take apart a standard +1/-1 two pole connector and rewire it +1/+2.
> 
> Bridged
> 
> ...



After it’s modified, you now have a *directional speaker cable.* It would be a good idea to identify the modified end with a piece of colored electrical tape or something, in case it ever has to be disconnected for some reason.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> After it’s modified, you now have a *directional speaker cable.* It would be a good idea to identify the modified end with a piece of colored electrical tape or something, in case it ever has to be disconnected for some reason.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I labeled it with permanent marker


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Wasted money on speakon cables? :scratch:

On nearly all of them the end simply screws off allowing you to configure or wire it however you need it for your application. In bridged mode you need to use +1 and +2 at the amp. You can wire it a number of different ways at the other end. You can even configure 4 conductor cables for bridged easily by wiring 2 conductors to each terminal at the amp. You can easily convert any wire to use speakon connectors.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Ricci said:


> Wasted money on speakon cables? :scratch:
> 
> On nearly all of them the end simply screws off allowing you to configure or wire it however you need it for your application. In bridged mode you need to use +1 and +2 at the amp. You can wire it a number of different ways at the other end. You can even configure 4 conductor cables for bridged easily by wiring 2 conductors to each terminal at the amp. You can easily convert any wire to use speakon connectors.


Thanks. In the post below that I updated and said why.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Touchee...I missed that post.:doh:


----------

